# Trocoxil Tabs 30MG



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi everyone 
I have a very old Black Lab who is very unsteady on her legs and is panting alot. She has also been coughing a lot and making a rasping noise when she breaths. We took her along to the vet on thurs and she checked Cassies heart and lungs which were all clear. But we have been told she has severe arthritis in both her back legs and her spine bless her and that her bones are probably fusing together thats why she is so unsteady and making the funny noises as she will be in quiet a bit of pain so the vet has suggested we try cassie on trocoxil which will hopefully help her with her pain. Has anyone else tried these tablets if so have they had a positive outcome of them.
thanks Oggy


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Oggy. I just had my old collie PTS last month as his quality of life had become very poor due to arthritis (sorry, I don't mean to depress you).

My young dog has developed arthritis in his elbows and he is now on Trocoxil and it's worked woderfully. My vet says they have had very good results with it, but she's unsure if that's because compliance doesn't become an issue. Wheather it's because of this, or because of the active ingredient, I don't know, but it's working for Tip!


Let me know how you get on, would you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I was having a chat with my vet about this just a couple of weeks ago, because of my dogs arthritis.
She said that they were getting very good results from it, however I will not be using it for a while, as mine is on Cartrophen injections, and it is not advisable to give them both. Mine however is at the stage of preventing further damage as much as possible rather than pain relief


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Thanks for the replies the has said Cartrophen wouldnt work as arthritis is set in to bad so our only option is trocoxil now we are hoping it works and gives her a better quality of life. Will let you know how we go on. How long should we notice a differece as she had her first dose last night fingers crossed for the old girl


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how long it will be to take affect, but as with other NSAIDs, I would think it will take between a few hours and a couple of days to start working.
Obviously I will be very interested in anything you can tell me about it's affects and use


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

The dog on the left in my signature is 8 and has slight arthritis in one knuckle. He's been on Trocoxil for about 18 months and I have to say, I'm thrilled. It's obviously not going to have such a big negative impact on stomach lining as other pain killers that need daily doses. He did overdo it last week so was limping but is fine now. 

According to my vet, this drug needs annual blood tests to see effects, but that's not much to ask.

The drug should kick in properly within a fortnight (2nd dose in two weeks to start with, if I remember rightly?)

What you have to balance out is quality of life versus potential effects. How old is your girl? I think Trocoxil is pretty fab and should hopefully ease her and honestly, if it helps her, I'd not worry too much about effects. Trouble is, if she's severely arthritic, you may find that nothing will ease her completely. Can you gently exercise her to help maintain muscle round her affected joints? 

You might want to include supplements in her feed, obvious ones include glucosamine, chondroitin and even turmeric, all handily in one tablet called Seraquin (you can get it from the Internet, no prescription needed, I use Hyperdrug). I've heard good thing about green lipped mussel extract and it's currently buy one get one free from Simplysupplements, worth it cos its pricey.


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi she has always had problems with her back legs from being a pup she has no cartlidge in both her back knees and they are both pinned due to having problems earlier on in life she is 14 in september so we grateful to have had her this long to be honest. taking her walks is really difficult for her and always have been due to the number of ops she has had on both back legs. we are hoping trocoxil will give her some relief we will see when we take her back in a fortnight got our fingers crossed for the old girl. her mind is still young but her body isnt bless her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you thought about hydrotherapy, as this can often help old arthritic dogs?


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

thought about it but none near us nearby bless her


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Does anyone know how this compares potency wise with previcox?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

It has the same action as trocoxil (both block the production of cyclo-oxygenase-2) but I think Trocoxil is newer to the market. Other than that I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Cassie was a little quiet yesterday and her nose was dry I just hope the Tabs arent making her poorly bless her 
Oggy


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never encountered an adverse reaction but if you're worried, do phone the vet.


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone 
Just a quick update really gave Cassie her tabs fri afternoon but she seems to have made no improvement at all she is still panting excessivley and making groaning noises and still got her silly cough as if she is still in pain. Now when she goes out to do a poo she doesnt seem to be crouching at all just lifts her tail and walks around. She also seems to be drinking alot now and her appetite seems to have disappeared a bit. Her walking is no better either going to see how she goes she is back at vets next Thurs for a check up and some more Trocoxil tabs. Bless her
Oggy


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh that's a shame, I was really hoping they would help. Is there anything stronger that they could give her?


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

When we went the vet said this was a last resort
Oggy


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

oggy1511 said:


> When we went the vet said this was a last resort
> Oggy


Oh sorry


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this. If the vet is not optimistic, what will you do?


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi We going to see what the vet says but we know these tablets were the last resort to help her pain and discomfort but unfortunatley they havent worked. Now her appetite is detoraiating as i usually fill her bowl twice a day but i last filled her bowl yesterday evening and her bowl is still half full and she is drinking lots. Hate seeing her in so much pain.
oggy


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Will be thinking of you.
When are you going to the vet?


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

We are taking her a week today thats when she is booked in for but we may take her before yet


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Oggy. I'm sure that whatever you decide, you'll have her best interests at heart.

:hugs:


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

Update was giving our old girl a fuss yesterday and found a couple of lumps around her rib cage area going to mention this to the vets. Also noticed her faeces has gone really hard and very dry is this normal?
Thanks Oggy


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The lumps could very well just be fat deposits, which are common in older dogs. Both of mine have them, my eldest at 12, has loads on his chest and belly. 
Best to get them checked though.

The dry feaces could be due to dehydration. I notice you are feeding dry food, have you considered wet? This will help with hydration, especially in this hot weather.

No idea if its a side effect of the medication or not though.


----------



## oggy1511 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi thanks for the reply cant give her wet food as she has a very delicate tummy and wet food upsets her big time. she drinks lots of water and water is always there for her. it just seems alot drier than usual though.
thanks oggy


----------

